# دورة في أساسيات التصنيع بمعونة الحاسب CAM بإستخدام برنامج Powermill



## zaki (29 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه .. وبعد .

بداية أنا فخور بوجود هذا المنتدى العربي الذي يعد بصدق من أروع المنتديات العربية لذلك أشكر بداية كافة العاملين عليه .

سنبدأ بعونه تعالى دورة في أساسيات التصنيع بمعونة الحاسب CAM بإستخدام برنامج Powermill من شركة DELCAM نتعلم من خلالها تطوير وإعداد برامج تشغيل لآلات التفريز التي تعمل بالتحكم الرقمي CNC راجياً من الله تعالى العون والقبول .

م. زكي بريجاوي


----------



## zaki (29 أغسطس 2006)

إن برنامج الـ PowerMILL هو أحد منتجات شركة DELCAM المتخصصة في صناعة برمجيات الـCAD/CAM حيث يعد البرنامج من أكثر برامج الـ CAM شهرة على الصعيد العالمي حيث بدأت العديد من الشركات بالتحول لاستخدام هذا البرنامج ,وذلك أن الشركة من خلال هذا البرنامج تحاول أن تؤمن جميع متطلبات التشغيل في الورشة من خلال التركيز على إجراء التشغيل المثالي للمنتج بتحقيق دقة ونعومة كبيرة للمنتج والتوفير الكبير في الزمن اللازم للبرمجة و بالإضافة لتحقيق الزمن الأدنى لتشغيل المنتج على الآلة وبشكل أمثلي وكذلك تأمين الاهتلاك الأدنى للأدوات من خلال تكوين طرق جديدة لمسارات الأداة تحافظ على سرعة وتوازن الأداة أثناء العمل , بالإضافة للدعم الكبير الذي يقدمه البرنامج للآلات التي تحوي أربع أو خمس محاور .[/SIZE]


----------



## zaki (29 أغسطس 2006)

الدورة سوف تتم في قسم *التحكم الرقمى بإستخدام الحاسب (CNC)*


----------



## MUSLIM125 (29 أغسطس 2006)

أنا أعرف هذا البرنامج جيدا وهوفعلا من أفضل البرامج فى مجال الCAM ان لم يكن الأفضل وانطلق يابطل وعلى بركة الله,وأريد أن آخذ رأيك فى برنامج PowerSHAPE ومعلومات عنه مميزاته عن البرامج الأخرى فرص عمله وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zaki (29 أغسطس 2006)

باب التسجيل في الدورة مفتوح
يشترط للتسجيل إقتناء برنامج POWERMILL ويفضل النسخة 6
يمكن إقتناء البرنامج عبر الرابط التالي :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=22380


----------



## zaki (30 أغسطس 2006)

الأخ العزيز مسلم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أشكر لك بداية مشاركتك .
برنامج PowerSHAPE من البرامج المتميزة في مجال التصميم وخاصة في مجال قوالب البلاستيك والأحذية والمنتجات الفنية المعقدة لقوته في مجال السطوح , أنا شخصيا أعتمد عليه وعلى برنامج SOLIDWORKS في عملي في مجال تصميم القوالب .


----------



## MUSLIM125 (2 سبتمبر 2006)

أخى العزيز أنا بالفعل أخذت دورة فى الPowerSHAPE مع انها لم تكن مفيدة تماما فبعد أن أخذت الدورة واستطعت أن أحصل على الHelp الخاصة بباورشيب من الانترنت وجدت أن الدورة كان فيها الكثير من القصور بالذات فى امكانية ال Surface Edit and Model Fixing ناهيك عن الASSEMBLY وحتى الHelp التى وجدتها للبرنامج معقدة لا تحتوى على أمثلة توضح للشرح
فبالله عليك يا أخ زكى لو كان عندك ملفات جيدة لباورشيب موضحة ترفقها على موقع تحميل أو على بريدى وهو amazon1052003 وهو على ياااااا,هو وأسأل الله أن ينفعك بما تعلمت ويكتب لك الأجروجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## MUSLIM125 (2 سبتمبر 2006)

أريد أن أوضح أن عندى ورق جيد لPowerMill ليس كتاب الكترونى ولا أعرف كيف أرفعه على الانترنت على العموم أن أحتمال أن أساهم فى التعريف بPowerMill


----------



## zaki (3 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أشكر لك تواصلك أخي Muslim وأرجو أن يتم التعاون بيننا مسقبلاً .


----------



## MUSLIM125 (3 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أنا جاهز يا أخى فى أى وقت وبريدى الخاص كما ذكرت amazo1052003 عل لياهو


----------



## MUSLIM125 (3 سبتمبر 2006)

amazon1052003


----------



## zaki (3 سبتمبر 2006)

الدورة سوف تتم في قسم التحكم الرقمى بإستخدام الحاسب (CNC)

يمكن متابعة الدورة على الرابط التالي :

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=28161


----------



## souad belkhir (11 سبتمبر 2006)

ساعدوني عتى اقتباس كتاب عن mastercam


----------



## souad belkhir (11 سبتمبر 2006)

ممكن دورة cnc بformat pdf


----------



## محمدحسكل (21 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ابو توبه (22 سبتمبر 2008)

هل توجد برامج Cad مثل برامج الدكت والبيب يمكن ربطها مع برانامج ال Cam وشكرا أعزائي


----------



## عاشق السي ان سي (1 سبتمبر 2009)

أنا جاهز لأخذ هذه الدورة و متلهف للبدأبه في أقرب و قت ممكن الرجاء تتحديد الوقت و التواصل على [email protected]


----------



## saied osman (17 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم اوريد الحصول على الدورة


----------

